# Transformatori >  Bojātas izolācijas vietas noteikšana

## Dairis

Sveiki...
Lieta tāda, ģenerātora rotora  gultņi ievietoti metāla korpusā kas pieskrūvēts pie grīdas. Starp grīdu un korpusu ir izolēta metāla plāksne. Mērot šo plāksni izolācija ir 0.13 Megaomi, kas nav normas robežās. 
Jautājums: Kā noteikt izolētās plāksnes bojāto vietun eizjaucot konstrukciju?

----------


## AndrisZ

Piemest kārtīgu spriegumu (dažus tūkstošus V) un skatīties no kurienes dūmi nāk.  ::

----------

